# Stacked Stone (MSI Silver Travertine) installation gaps



## longtee81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is a better zoomed in picture.


----------



## longtee81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Attached...


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that a non-structural veneer wall? What did your contract specify as to the appearance of the wall?


----------



## longtee81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Is that a non-structural veneer wall? What did your contract specify as to the appearance of the wall?


I believe so. It is the backsplash over the wet bar. He also did my fireplace using the same material and that doesn't have any of these noticible gaps.


----------



## longtee81 (Jan 30, 2017)

My contract was very informal and did not specify details on how the stone would be installed, only that it would be installed and I would pay for the cost of materials.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If your contractor lived up to the terms and conditions of the contract, I don't see why you think you have the right to ask him to reinstall the stone, simply because you do not like the appearance. In general, contractors are only required to follow the terms and conditions of the contract, unless there is something illegal going on (for example, you enter into a contract to install a new electrical system, and the contract specifies that the contractor will not pull a permit). If you don't like the appearance, I think the best you can do is to discuss your concerns with the contractor to see what they might be willing to do.


----------



## longtee81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes I agree. I'm not looking to have it reinstalled or pull the contract and get nasty. He has done a lot of sketchy things that I will not elaborate on, but he has also been willing to do some extra things that were not in the contract that I am very satisfied with. 

I really want to fix it myself or leave it as is and was looking for opinions on what I should do and how bad this looked. I was surprised to see all of these gaps and they are permanently there.

Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Find a tube of colored caulk, carefully fill and gently wash any excess away with a damp sponge.

Magic :the gaps are filled and disguised to not be seen unless you say something to the viewer.

Get caulk the same color as the grout lines .


ED


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Doesn't look that bad in the picture. I was going to get that stuff for a fireplace, i thought it was idiot proof for my mason but I guess not.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Tough to get in there without making a mess. Caulk is pretty sticky. It might be impossible to clean up if you get it on the surface. If you go that way, consider pumping it through a flattened drinking straw to get it way in there. Maybe tape off both sides of the crack. Maybe use regular grout and pump it through a baby syringe. I'd definitely do some experimenting first.


----------



## longtee81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments. I will experiment in some of the less visible locations and tape before I caulk.


----------

